# Ringing sound from hammer.



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Rockets are fantastic. They don't destroy your elbows like Estwings seem to.


Wood handles may be best for that.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Rockets are fantastic. They don't destroy your elbows like Estwings seem to.


Rockets may have made for that purpose, for the guys that didn't want a wood handled hammer, and wanted to stay with a steel hammer.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

man i would buy a rocket just for the sake of having another one, haven't owned one in 13yrs


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I got one that is just for my tool collection. Never to be used. Well until I can't find my other 11 hammers, then it comes out of retirement.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

did a job for an elderly lady and the last day of the job she walked outside and handed me a rocket shingling hatchet she said it was her husbands and she would like me to have it. i loved that thing. then one afew years later someone liked it alot more than me because it came up missing. those bastards. i wish i could find another one.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

chewy said:


> Anyone else hate this?
> 
> I recently swapped to a wood handled hammer from an estwing because I love the axe handle *but the ringing sound is driving me nuts*, mainly when I use a cold chisel, nails aswell but I dont drive alot of them in what I do.
> 
> I dont know if anyone has mentioned this before but I found a single wrap of tape completely stopped the ringing sound after a strike, obvisouly it will come off if you need to pull a nail but I use a catspaw mostly and its no big deal just to put another wrap on.


Really?

This is an issue for you?


----------



## hestonreno (Feb 16, 2011)

thats the sound of money
either a cash register "cha-ping"
or a hole of a boss or client
throwin change at your feet "ping-a-lee-dink-ding"
however you want to look at it
keep it singin


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

My 22oz estwing does the same.

Now i swing the 17oz dewalt.

No more ping thing for me


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> My 22oz estwing does the same.
> 
> Now i swing the 17oz dewalt.
> 
> No more ping thing for me


Funny, its the 17oz Dewalt that's making the ping for me.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

chewy said:


> Funny, its the 17oz Dewalt that's making the ping for me.


I got none from mine. I did manage to bend a claw somehow though


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I got none from mine. I did manage to bend a claw somehow though


If I bent a claw on a hammer it would be in the trash and I would be looking for a better quality hammer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was thinking that the DeWalt must not have much of a temper if it doesn't have any ring. And bending the claw pretty much proves that point.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I was thinking that the DeWalt must not have much of a temper if it doesn't have any ring. And bending the claw pretty much proves that point.


Mines pretty hard, I cut the irritating bevel off he face with a cordless bandsaw cutting an Octagon face then rounded it up by spinning it around on the bench grinder. The ping was already there before I modified it.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> If I bent a claw on a hammer it would be in the trash and I would be looking for a better quality hammer.


I just cant find a hammer that feela good. I refuse to order one offline. I need to feel up a tool before i buy one. So far dewalt has been the most comfortable feeling.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I just cant find a hammer that feela good. I refuse to order one offline. I need to feel up a tool before i buy one. So far dewalt has been the most comfortable feeling.


For the work I do I mostly use a Snap On 32 oz dead blow ball pein hammer, but that it not an option for most tradesmen.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> For the work I do I mostly use a Snap On 32 oz dead blow ball pein hammer, but that it not an option for most tradesmen.


That would look a little goofy hangin from my bags


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

To me nothing feels like a Rocket.


----------



## Safety Lee (Mar 16, 2012)

ISM37 said:


> the good old estwing ping! drove me nuts for years. but I still like their hammers.so i learn to ignore it!


careful when the pinging stops!! you may have a slight crack in the head:


----------



## carpcj (Apr 9, 2015)

All you have to do is cut a 32nd out of the middle of the claw with a hack saw and it will go away... your welcome


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

You have to take it back to where you bought it and they will tune it specifically for you. Its just out of tune


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

carpcj said:


> All you have to do is cut a 32nd out of the middle of the claw with a hack saw and it will go away... your welcome


maybe his hammer is ringing 3 years later..


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

I kind of like the Estwing ping, sounds like money to me.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> I kind of like the Estwing ping, sounds like money to me.


Sounds more like spare pocket change. Nail guns moving along rapidly sounds more like money to me... :laughing:


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*ringing sound from hammer*

Stop by my job and it will vanish with both of my emglos singing, 4 guns snapping and 3 sidewinders howling. Not to mention my young guns and their rock blasting. My lead man might even have a bandaid in the truck for your booboo.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

m1911 said:


> Sounds more like spare pocket change. Nail guns moving along rapidly sounds more like money to me... :laughing:


Pennies make dollars......:whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> Pennies make dollars......:whistling


But dollars make dollars quicker... :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

kingcarpenter said:


> Stop by my job and it will vanish with both of my emglos singing, 4 guns snapping and 3 sidewinders howling. Not to mention my young guns and their rock blasting. My lead man might even have a bandaid in the truck for your booboo.


Three sidewinders? Is that a Habitat for Humanity site? :whistling :jester:


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> Three sidewinders? Is that a Habitat for Humanity site? :whistling :jester:


No just the 3 most efficent cut men along the southern gulf coast who have cut more material than you will see in your lifetime.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

kingcarpenter said:


> No just the 3 most efficent cut men along the southern gulf coast who have cut more material than you will see in your lifetime.


They've been cutting with the wrong type of saw! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*ringing sound from hammer*



m1911 said:


> They've been cutting with the wrong type of saw! :laughing: :laughing:


To each his own. Not what I cut my teeth on either but they are younger and use what they like and use their own. They always manage to stay ahead of the rest and thats what counts for us. Don't see a lot of worms down here anymore if any. Are they that common there? I got a buddy from Philly who won't pick up a sidewinder.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

kingcarpenter said:


> To each his own. Not what I cut my teeth on either but they are younger and use what they like and use their own. They always manage to stay ahead of the rest and thats what counts for us. Don't see a lot of worms down here anymore if any. Are they that common there? I got a buddy from Philly who won't pick up a sidewinder.


I'm busting balls. I've got both types. Most around here in CA use Skil worm drives.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

kingcarpenter said:


> No just the 3 most efficent cut men along the southern gulf coast who have cut more material than you will see in your lifetime.



I seriously doubt that.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I know it's a cliche around here, but if you showed up with a sidewinder you would have a pretty good chance of being called a girl and sent home. 


I don't think I have ever seen a sidewinder used for anything but on a cut table, or in those rare instances where you need a light saw to make overhead cuts.


----------



## Garyjhomes (Mar 6, 2021)

chewy said:


> Anyone else hate this?
> 
> I recently swapped to a wood handled hammer from an estwing because I love the axe handle but the ringing sound is driving me nuts, mainly when I use a cold chisel, nails aswell but I dont drive alot of them in what I do.
> 
> I dont know if anyone has mentioned this before but I found a single wrap of tape completely stopped the ringing sound after a strike, obvisouly it will come off if you need to pull a nail but I use a catspaw mostly and its no big deal just to put another wrap on.


Larry Hauns hammer rung like a bell and he was a god lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Post is from 2015


----------

